# Windows Live Messenger



## Invicster (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi,

With the emergence of the new Windows Live Messenger, will this signal an end to development of the Mac version of Microsoft Messenger?

I know most people (myself included) use programs like the excellent Adium rather than Microsoft Messenger itsself, but still.......

Perhaps they'll do what they did with Windows Media Player (effectively outsourcing the Mac version to Flip4Mac) and make Adium their 'official' Mac reps for Microsoft Messenger services.....

Any thoughts?


----------



## gabrielleitao (Aug 3, 2006)

Microsoft really sucks... and in my opinion they are lazy... They cant even make a new version of MSN Messenger for Mac that supports webcams and emotions...

I really hope, that they make a version of Windows Live Messenger for Mac OS X, because I, and lots of people, are really looking foward to that.

If you don't want to wait, I'd suggest you to install Mercury. It supports webcam, and is a great software that replaces MSN Messenger.

www.mercury.to


----------



## Invicster (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi,

I use aMSN for MSN webcam chat. May try out Mercury too.

I love Adium though. I look forward to the day that it finally supports webcam for AIM / MSN / Yahoo etc. That program rocks.

It'd be cool if one day Apple baught Adium and poured development resources in to bring it up to full spec


----------



## fryke (Aug 4, 2006)

I guess they'd just add the features leaving Adium in the dust.


----------



## gabrielleitao (Aug 4, 2006)

Im gonna try aMSN and see if it is better than Mercury too. Thanks for the info...


----------



## ciaran08 (Jun 5, 2008)

yeah i used to have that problem with msn until i found mercury messenger. go onto http://www.mercury.im/, choose the mac symbol, then follow the instructions to download. mercury has every feature that windows msn has except that you can nudge every second in mercury.


----------

